# IE6 "Automatisch einloggen Plugin"



## Andreas Späth (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Da es mir auf einigen bestimmten Seiten, die ich mehrmals täglich besuche, nicht möglich ist eingelogt zu bleiben. Und ich dort der einzige bin der das Problem hat (auch mit Firefox und Opera....) such ich ein Tool das mir diese dämliche Passwort und Benutzernameeintipperei abnimmt.
Das Tool sollte also auf Knopfdruck in einem Formular zwei Felder ausfüllen, einen Haken setzen und das ganze abschicken.

Ich hab da bis jetzt nur ein Kommerzielles gefunden dass sich sinvollerweise natürlich "Autologin" nennt, aber 20€ find ich dafür doch etwas zuviel 
Und ein Teilfreewareprodukt, bei dem ich mich aber erst auf einer Seite registrieren muss, und das Teil sendet anscheinend auch immerwieder daten an die Seite.... Das ist mir doch etwas zu dubios, nicht dass die da dann mit meinen Logins irgendwo Unfug treiben. 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## defc0n1 (9. März 2007)

Wieso geht das denn bei dir mit FIrefox und Opera auch nicht? Liegt das vielleicht an den Internet Seiten die du aufrufst...
Mach doch mal ein Update auch IE 7 und schau ob es damit geht


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. März 2007)

Ich hab IE7 in der Final Anfang des Jahres getestet, und ich fand ihn (also der komplette aufbaue des GUI um genau zu sein) grauenhaft. Und ein Albtraum war es auch wieder ihn loszuwerden.

Das Problem ist anscheinend ein dämlicher Bug in phpBB der bei manchen Usern auftritt, und nicht zu beseitigen ist.
Woran das liegt konnte mir bisher keiner sagen, und ich selbst hab auch nie was auffälliges (zB in Einstellung von Browser & Board, oder der Datenbank) gefunden.

Ich weis schon warum ich im Laufe der nächsten Woche mit meinem Forum wohl auf ein vBulletin wechsle :suspekt:


----------

